
Show HN: Postcards from space – latest Sentinel-2 data in your browser - mabatic
http://www.sentinel-hub.com/apps/postcards/
======
mabatic
I wanted to inform you about a new service that we have established -
satellite imagery service based on Sentinel-2 data. It offers 10 meter
resolution multi-spectral data on a weekly-biweekly basis (depending on the
location), worldwide.

We’ve built a technology demonstration app to showcase this:

[http://www.sentinel-hub.com/apps/postcards/](http://www.sentinel-
hub.com/apps/postcards/)

It gives a full resolution insight into Sentinel-2 data over standard web-
browser from any place on Earth for any time satellite acquired the data, in
several visualisation options. In a matter of seconds.

A short intro about the technology:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOG52oHdtbg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOG52oHdtbg)

[http://www.sentinel-hub.com/](http://www.sentinel-hub.com/)

For experts, dealing with remote sensing, another app might be of interest:

[http://www.sentinel-hub.com/apps/image-finder](http://www.sentinel-
hub.com/apps/image-finder)

where you can browse full archive of Sentinel-2 data on Amazon Public Dataset.

Have fun and let us know what you think!

Best, Matej

